# XD Sub vs XD Compact



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

After hitting the range several times I, like many others, have pretty much decided on the XD. I'm asking for the pros and cons of getting a sub vs. the compact version. The gun will be used as my nightstand gun as well as a carry gun on occasion. I am also torn on caliber. My heart is telling me .40, however I know the 9mm will be more economical. I also like the .40 obviously because of the "stopping power." Thanks guys..I'm looking forward to some advice!
As an afterthought my local gun shop is retailing the XD Sub .40 for $539.00, from what I am reading..this seems a little high?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

If you're new to guns, I recommend the 9mm. Chances are you'll spend a lot of time at the range plinking. You're better off doing that with a 9mm. You will most likely fall in love with guns and will want more. That's when you buy a 40 or 45 because you're not really going to stop with just one do-it-all gun. The only ones who buy do-it-all guns are those who buy one to throw in a safe.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I know for sure that there will be more guns in my future. This permit to purchase took me over a year to finally get! Had I known, I would have applied for (2) permits at the start...but hindsight is always 20/20. I already applied for (2) additional permits. What about the compact vs. sub-compact?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'd go for the subcompact. It's easy to conceal and it's a fun range gun for plinking. People put a lot of money and effort into concealing a handgun. You'll spend money finding the right holster. You'll spend money upsizing your clothing. Why make it hard on your trying to conceal a larger pistol? Many say the compact is easy to conceal but I have to disagree. They say the 4" barrel is not a problem but for my body shape and size, that barrel will dig into my side or hit the chair when I sit. I'd get the subcompact for concealed carry. Later on, get a full size pistol for target practice. Trying to find a pistol to serve both roles just puts limitations on yourself.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Propeller, great advice! Seeing your collection of XD's I am assuming you're a fan of them?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Also a fan...

Just bought my XD9SC in Central FL for $479!!!! It was an awesome sale, but there are lots around the $500 range.

www.xdpistols.com has great prices, though I've only bought locally.

I chose the XD9SC (9mm) over the 40. In a 3" barrel, the 9mm is much more controlable. With quality hollowpoint ammo, the man-stopping effectiveness is fine. I shoot 125gr Hydrashocks.

I bought it after falling in love with the XD 45 Service I chose as my first 45ACP.










The SubCompact is great for a CCW, since it ha the 3" barrel. At the range, with the 16 round mag, it shoots nearly as well as my 45. (One inch shorter sight radius) It also costs HALF as much to shoot. It eats Winchester White box ($15/100 at Walmart) just fine, and with great accuracy.

Buying a Pearce Grip pinky-grip extension for the XD9SC tomorrow...

It won't disappoint!

Jeff

But for CC, the XD9SC is pocketable, comfortable in an IWB, and shoots ragged holes at 20ft.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Lucky7 said:


> Propeller, great advice! Seeing your collection of XD's I am assuming you're a fan of them?


Pretty much. The XD9 Service was my first pistol. I fell in love with it and spent many hours at the range. I have over 11,000 rounds through it and it still rocks. I use it for IDPA since I am very familiar with it. I carry an XD40 Subcompact. It's concealable and light and I know how it works. It operates just like my training/practice gun so I don't have to fumble and figure out if I this pistol has a manual safety or not. The grip feels exactly the same. All the controls are identical with what I train with. The sights are exactly the same. I have my XD45 Service on me or next to me at home for home defense. The same stuff applies. I know exactly how it works and feels.

Three guns. Three roles. One feel.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carry the XD40 service and my next carry gun is going to be the XD9SC. The barrel length is not the problem for me, it the grip length causing printing that's the problem. I'm going with the 9mm because of cost vs. the .40. 

As far as "stopping power", don't worry about it. Everyone gets so hung up on it. If you do end up having to use it in self defense, are you really only going to shoot once and see what happens? I know I will probably let loose with at least 5 shots if not emptying the whole damn gun.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I was at a show last week and they had an XD SC in 9mm for $439. Best price I've ever seen by at least $40.


----------



## audiologic (Nov 27, 2007)

I normally carry a glock 26, and I randomly decided to rent an XDSC 9mm at the range over the weekend. FELL IN LOVE!!! Good bye Glock, Springfield is taking her place. Something about the way it gently rested in my hands, with minimal recoil. It was total control. Felt like I had known this gun for years and it was only an hour. This is certainly the next pistol I buy. BY FAR! Just need to get the other half to say okay.

-Audiologic


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Audio I love my XD40SC! The good news...I don't have another half to approve any purchases...the bad...I have the state of NJ...pick your poison.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am new here and love the site. I purchased my XD 40 4" today for $449.00. I have been looking everywhere for them and this was the best price I found. Most were at $500 plus. I bought it in Tomball, Texas...just north of Houston. Cannot wait for the weekend.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

bps3040 said:


> I am new here and love the site. I purchased my XD 40 4" today for $449.00. I have been looking everywhere for them and this was the best price I found. Most were at $500 plus. I bought it in Tomball, Texas...just north of Houston. Cannot wait for the weekend.





Lucky7 said:


> After hitting the range several times I, like many others, have pretty much decided on the XD. I'm asking for the pros and cons of getting a sub vs. the compact version. The gun will be used as my nightstand gun as well as a carry gun on occasion. I am also torn on caliber. My heart is telling me .40, however I know the 9mm will be more economical. I also like the .40 obviously because of the "stopping power." Thanks guys..I'm looking forward to some advice!
> As an afterthought my local gun shop is retailing the XD Sub .40 for $539.00, from what I am reading..this seems a little high?


Good to have you in the Forum. I just picked up my XD 40 with gear for $400 used. It had exactly one box of 50 rounds through it. Gunbroker.com has many for under the $539 retail price. Shop around online. As far as carrying, if you live in NJ, you will not get a carry permit unless you are a licensed bail agent, licensed PI or LEO. Even military can not carry concealed when off base. This being the case, I'd choose the compact instead of the sub. If you are going to shoot a lot, get the 9mm.


----------



## rockhill (Jan 11, 2008)

bps3040 said:


> I am new here and love the site. I purchased my XD 40 4" today for $449.00. I have been looking everywhere for them and this was the best price I found. Most were at $500 plus. I bought it in Tomball, Texas...just north of Houston. Cannot wait for the weekend.


I have the XD40 4" Service myself. i think you will truly enjoy shooting that gun.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the 40SC and love it. I am now in the market for a 9mm and I am considering the service. I have a non-resident FLA permit that helps me out in states other than NJ. I am moving to PA as soon as I can open up another office across the bridge!


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky7 said:


> I have the 40SC and love it. I am now in the market for a 9mm and I am considering the service. I have a non-resident FLA permit that helps me out in states other than NJ. I am moving to PA as soon as I can open up another office across the bridge!


who cares about the CCW, watch your car insurance drop I pay 1/6 here in indiana


----------



## Johnson S (Dec 11, 2007)

*Xd40sc*

Just love my XD40sc good carry size, good stopping power, just boutht a Laserlite sub laser and mounted on sc rail and wow, what a combo.

Us old timers need all the sight advantage necessary.

XD40SC is a good bet for a cc

sj


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

audiologic said:


> I normally carry a glock 26, and I randomly decided to rent an XDSC 9mm at the range over the weekend. FELL IN LOVE!!! Good bye Glock, Springfield is taking her place. Something about the way it gently rested in my hands, with minimal recoil. It was total control. Felt like I had known this gun for years and it was only an hour. This is certainly the next pistol I buy. BY FAR! Just need to get the other half to say okay.
> 
> -Audiologic


You have to check with the wife? I can't believe it! Not me, I'm my own man and can do whatever I want. I'm thinking of getting the sub-compact as well. Of course, first I need to check with the wife to see if I want to.:anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Johnson,
Is that Laserlyte adjustable for windage/elevation?

How well does it hold zero?

It the on-off switch the red button?

Left hand activation?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I couldn't be happier that I chose a 4" 45 Compact for my first gun. I am in love with it. I have shot many guns (although _NOT _a SC XD) and feel like I made a great choice for my needs/wants. The SC is just way too small for me.


----------



## CMSpecs (Feb 25, 2008)

I got the bi-tone subcompact in 40. And I love it. Accurate as heck! The 9mm is cheaper to shoot yeah, but the 40 ammo is only about $3 or so dollars more. Well, at least where I am. If you do go compact, make sure you order another finger rest to slide down your 2nd mag.


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

There is no such thing as a .40 or 9mm compact. Only .45. So you would have to go sub for .40 or 9mm


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Lucky7 said:


> As an afterthought my local gun shop is retailing the XD Sub .40 for $539.00, from what I am reading..this seems a little high?


My XD-9 subcompact was $550. The all black (melonite-treated slide) model was $500, but mine has the stainless slide.

I'd go with a subcompact. I'm not a big guy (5'9" 165 lbs.) and concealing anything larger than a 3.5" barrel is pretty much impossible. I'm around 12% body fat, so whatever I carry has to be small and slim. The rest have given great advice. Trying to buy one handgun that does it all is like trying to buy one car that can get you to and from work every day, survive abuse at the drag strip and auto-X track, and hit the dirt trails when you go camping. It's just not possible to get one to do it all. For concealed carry, definitely go with the subcompact. 9mm versus .40S&W? 9mm is cheaper to shoot, more pleasant to shoot, and will make learning to be a great defensive shooter come much more quickly. When you decide to get a larger gun for winter carry or HD, go with 10mm or .45ACP.


----------

